# In loving memory of Jay



## polly (Sep 30, 2008)

Jenson has asked me to post for her as she is still having internet problems. 

Unfortunately this morning she found Jay had gone to the bridge. It was totally unexpected and he was not ill before he passed, it was simply his time.

Jay was a beautiful blue rex and Jensons heart bunny. she is hurting really badly right now but wants a tribute to him on here and she will try and get on tomorrow to post her thoughts and memories about him



Jay. 11/5/05 - 30/9/08 ink iris:RIP you were a beautiful boy who brought your mum a huge amount of joy. Binky free velvety bun.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, what a beautiful bunny he was. I'm so sorry Jenson. I'm thinking of you :hug:

Binky free Jay

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. The pictures of Jay make him look so regal. I always just wanted to reach into the screen and pet that soft, beautiful fur. He had such beautiful coloring and looked like a grumpy little cutie. I know he will be dearly missed. Binky free, Jay.:rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry Jenson. :tears2:

Binky free beautiful Jay. :rainbow:

:hug:


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

_Such a beautiful bun.._

*Rest In Peace Jay*

*:rainbow:*


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh no. Not Jay.

So many bunnynappers hearts are now broken but none as much as Jensons. Tell her we send her our prayers.


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my GOSH, Jay was BEAUTIFUL!!!! WOW. I'm so sorry for Jenson, I hope she is doing well.

Binky free, stunning little boy <3

Tracy and Nemo


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 1, 2008)

what a buetiful boy =]

Binky free gorgoues one.

xx Prisca


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 1, 2008)

I am sorry Jenson. :sad:

Binky free Jay. ink iris:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 1, 2008)

Jay was so gorgeous and obviously full of personality. What a terrible loss. My condolence's to Jenson. :hug:


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous rabbit, he looked so full of personality. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. Jay was a stunning boy, and he looked as though he loved having fun. 

Jan


----------



## ellissian (Oct 4, 2008)

Im so sorry Jenson  Binky free beautiful Jay ink iris: x


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh NO! I loved Jay 

He was such a gorgeous boy. So young too 

I am so terribly sorry, Jenson.


----------



## Jenson (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone who posted here, I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get around to posting, I've been avoiding it because I didn't feel I could write here without crying. A huge thanks to Polly for posting this for me and being a great friend.

Jay was my pride and joy, he was my first Rex and I had been searching for one for a long time before I found him. I thought he was the most amazing, gorgeous bun I had ever seen, I couldn't believe he was mine! Jay was my snuggle bun and he would often sit on the sofa with me watching a movie, something I will really miss. It's strange to go into my rabbit shed and not have Jay biting at his door for nose rubs. 

I buried Jay next to a stream in a field full of buttercups, I can just imagine him binkying and playing there. 

I am very lucky that I kept Jay's daughter, Hana. She is so much like him. Someone reserved Hana, but as fate would have it they never turned up and I ended up keeping her, I am so glad I did!

Rest in peace Jay, I will never forget you my lovely heart bun.


----------

